# Ref - Dr. Kennedy (Pipestone Vet)



## Mike CHS (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't know how many on the forum know of Dr. Kennedy of Pipestone Vet but he also worked the Ask a Vet portal for Pipestone.  He was probably the most used mentor for no telling how many sheep producers that he never knew.  I had several questions answered through him and it was always within minutes of sending so I'm not sure how much time he had for life outside of that.

The message posted by Premier1 on Facebook about his status:

"Please be informed that I am subject to home hospice care. My kidneys have quit and I have been given weeks to live. Keep your questions coming. One of the hardest things is the fact that I’m no longer in the sheep business and the flock is for sale.
- Doc Kennedy


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh, that is heartbreaking. I have read some of his articles and he is full of wisdom. How sad.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2018)

It's a shame...


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 6, 2018)

I obviously have no knowledge of Dr Kennedy and his services, but he sounds like The Best. Giving advice when it is most needed is a great thing......instead of the "Well, if only I had known, I would have helped out". 

Keep sending him your questions.....clearly his timely advice was and is invaluable.

Having nearly dispensed with my sheep I have an idea how it feels to think of them going to someone else. Advising on and helping with other folks' sheep will be comforting for him (not to mention very helpful to the flock owners).


----------



## Shellymay (Nov 6, 2018)

@Mike CHS,

Just wanted to join BYH (again) to say thank you for posting this, Doc Kennedy is a world of information for folks like us and he will be sadly missed by thousands of folks, I have met him in person at the North American Katahdin shows and he goes out of his way to talk to anyone who has questions for him, he is down to earth person who is just like you and me right down to the sheep poo on his cloths, prayers for him and his family......


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 6, 2018)

Welcome back Shellymay


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2018)

@Shellymay you have been missed here.


----------



## Shellymay (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks @Baymule @Latestarter , Truth is I won't be staying, but a quick update is we are still running a big flock of Katahdins and are breeding 185 head currently, in addition to that we are wintering 90 head of ewe lambs, still working full time jobs and lovin life with our sheep.....If it hadn't of been for Mike posting about Kennedy I never would of rejoined, but his post was worth it even if my time here is short lived  

@Baymule  congrads on the new horse,  @Latestarter hope you and your son get your housing done for the doe's and hope your kidding season goes well, @Mike CHS nice looking Katahdins and hope you and Bay have a great lambing season....


----------



## Mikenze Poling (Nov 7, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know how many on the forum know of Dr. Kennedy of Pipestone Vet but he also worked the Ask a Vet portal for Pipestone.  He was probably the most used mentor for no telling how many sheep producers that he never knew.  I had several questions answered through him and it was always within minutes of sending so I'm not sure how much time he had for life outside of that.
> 
> The message posted by Premier1 on Facebook about his status:
> 
> ...


Hi there-- how would one beat reach out to Dr. Kennedy at this time? Would love to be able to speak with him just a little more as he is able...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 7, 2018)

> The clinic answers questions daily via telephone and Dr Kennedy answers questions 24/7, gkennedy@pipevet.com. He is also on Facebook, Pipestone Vet Sheep-Goats. The Facebook site is where he posts the most relevant sheep and goat questions and answers. It is not interactive, that would be the E-Mail site.
> 
> Questions need to be directed to gkennedy@pipevet.com


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 14, 2018)

I just saw the announcement that Doc Kennedy died peacefully on Monday, 12 November 2018.

The link is to the Funeral Home:

https://www.hartquistfuneral.com/obituaries/obituary-listings?obId=3458895#/obituaryInfo

Obituary for Doc Kennedy
Doc Kennedy was a shepherd. He was a shepherd of livestock and people. 

He was born on March 17, 1935 in Humboldt, Iowa. He did all the usual and ordinary things; went to school, college, veterinary school, fell in love with his high school sweetheart, Kay. They married while Doc was still in veterinary school. Kay worked his way through Vet School; he was so grateful for her support. He graduated in 1960 from Iowa State University and they moved to Pipestone, MN to practice and raise their family of four daughters. Pipestone has been his home ever since.

Kay passed away in 1996. In 1998, love entered his life for the second time and he married Deb. Together, they have six children, 12 grandchildren, and two great grandchildren. He and Deb farmed with partner, Gary Gorter and have 150 registered Katahdin female sheep. He worked as a veterinarian his entire life, over 58 years; retirement was not in his vocabulary. 

Being a veterinarian was not only Doc’s vocation it was his passion. He especially enjoyed sheep; working with large feed lots and ewe flocks as a result of the Pipestone Lamb and Wool program, which he helped develop. He served on the boards for the Dorper and Katahdin breeds and on the ASI health committee. He authored two books on sheep health. He was involved in all aspects of practice, auction market work, dairy, beef, swine, and an occasional dog or cat, and one monkey. He was the vet who could do it all. In the 80’s, he was lead veterinarian on the first exports of dairy cattle to China and Indonesia. In the 90s, he co-created the Pipestone System, an integrated swine production system owned by its’ farmer members, involving 200,000 sows that result in over 5,000,000 pigs per year. He received the Camp Tender award from ASI, and is a member of the Minnesota Agricultural Hall of Fame and the Pipestone Lamb and Wool Programs Hall of Fame. He was a managing partner of Pipestone Artificial Breeders, a leader in swine semen production for 18 years. He loved the Pipestone Community, serving for many years on the bank board and the school board.

Doc loved America, his Minnesota Vikings, showing his various purebred sheep flocks, fishing in Alaska, and hunting in Minnesota, South Dakota, and especially New Mexico. Pets were an important part of his entire life. He loved all his pets, even though some did not return his love. At the time of his death, he enjoyed the companionship of six dogs and three garage cats; and way too many farm cats.

Doc lived his life caring for animals and their owners, his employees, and partners. Through the years, he and Deb shared their home with many vet students, who were interning at the clinic. The spirit of altruism was strong in him. He believed in order to be successful; it was essential to put self-importance on the back burner. He believed every deal needed to be a win-win. He took much pride in the accomplishments of people he mentored, from business partners, to employees, to vet students, to all the “farm kids” that have worked for him. He loved to see them succeed.

In the Bible, Jesus said, “I am the good shepherd; and I know my sheep and my sheep know me.” Doc Kennedy, the earthly shepherd, is known by the Holy Shepherd, and called by name, and on Monday, November 12, 2018 he departed to his heavenly home.

He was preceded in death by his parents and his beloved Kay. He is lovingly remembered by his wife, Debra (Salzsieder) and children; Kim (Phil) Schaefbauer of Baxter, MN; Jacque Kennedy of Pipestone; Diane Kennedy (Mark Dahl) of Luverne, MN; Barbara Kennedy (Eddie Dyson), of Crystal, MN; Bill (Mandi) Trebbe of Ft. Pierre, SD; and Adam (Ammie) Trebbe of Colorado Springs, CO; and 12 grandchildren and 2 great-grandchildren. 

In lieu of flowers, the family prefers memorials to the GF Kennedy Memorial.


----------



## Mikenze Poling (Nov 14, 2018)

What an enormous loss to the industry and all of us who have learned and been inspired by such a wonderful person. His loss will be felt for generations.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for posting that, Mike.


----------

